# Coding exam q's



## HKOFOID (Aug 16, 2010)

I am getting ready to take the CPC exam. I have a study guide and have been practicing with the practice exams I bought from AAPC. I have heard some say the test is way different and harder than those practice tests and I am curious how many have opinions on this?

Also, I am really stressing about the time factor in the test! So much that I am scared to get my morning coffee before I go because I don't want to waste time having to use the restroom.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to bring with me to the test for a snack, or if I should just forget it and eat when I am done?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated! I am getting very nervous!

Thanks!


----------



## latherton (Aug 19, 2010)

*Instructor for HCIM- CPC-A*

Take grapes, raisons, String cheese and water.

Carol Buck has a CPC Review Study Guide that is helpful.  It has
a CD with practice timed tests that may be helpful in checking on
your timing.

Good luck on the exam.


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 23, 2010)

biesecker1 said:


> Take grapes, raisons, String cheese and water.
> 
> Carol Buck has a CPC Review Study Guide that is helpful.  It has
> a CD with practice timed tests that may be helpful in checking on
> ...



That is the review guide I have been using! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## tammyt12 (Aug 23, 2010)

HKOFOID said:


> I am getting ready to take the CPC exam. I have a study guide and have been practicing with the practice exams I bought from AAPC. I have heard some say the test is way different and harder than those practice tests and I am curious how many have opinions on this?
> 
> Also, I am really stressing about the time factor in the test! So much that I am scared to get my morning coffee before I go because I don't want to waste time having to use the restroom.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to bring with me to the test for a snack, or if I should just forget it and eat when I am done?
> 
> ...


I took the test in June, but I didn't pass it, I'm scheduled for a retake in Sept. I did have my morning coffee and had to waste time going to the bathroom, I also noticed that I took too much time reading reports, I should have looked thru test first to do the quick questions, then back to reports. You have to know your terminology and abbreviations, some of the language used was not familiar to me for what I learned at Everest College. I missed by 6 points, I think I might have passed but I ran out of time and just started filling in bubbles in the mid section of test, since this is where I ended up on. I started with reports, and after 3/4 of the time was used up I decided to go to back of test, which was more easy, then went back to reports and ended up at Path/Rad, this is what I scored only 10% on very low.  There is no breaks, but they added an extra 10min to class to help with bathroom breaks if needed.  I didn't have time to snack, and actually time went fast. It didn't seem like 5hrs and 40min! If you're a fast reader and did good coding, and know your terminology you should do well, I have the practice test also, to me it's harder than real exam. for one you can't mark key words, and cross out wrong answers, it's also much longer than 150 questions. We had 1 person to finish test in 4 hrs, I knew her, but she didn't pass, she missed by 1 point.  I saw another finish after the 5hrs and she passed with a 74, so it's up to you. I think you'll do well! pray for me and I'll pray for you!!


----------



## Tracey Parsons (Aug 24, 2010)

*cpc exam*

Here's some tips for passing the exam ( I passed the first time):

Know your terminology, to allow more time for the long questions you will need to be able to whip through other sections, for me as a nurse, it was this section that I got through quickly.  I used sticky notes to flag my books - for example I had a sticky flag labeled "hand bones" on the page which showed all of the hand bones labeled etc.  I did this for every system etc.

When coding for surgical procedures:  Look at the answers, if you see an add on code listed with a modifier 51, you know that entire answer is completely incorrect, cross it out.  I found that at least two out of four answers could be eliminated this way before even reading the question, know where to look in your book to find a listing of add on codes, also look for invalid code modifier combinations as an automatic rule out.  Then read the question and select your answer from the remaining options.  Remember, add on codes can never be billed alone etc.

For coding guidelines for ICD-9 such as burns, sepsis etc.  Look at the front of your ICD-9 book and highlight /tab the parts which tell you the correct sequencing of diagnosis codes, things such as burns, sepsis, maternal complications, HIV, Chemo etc.   Also, Flag the poisoning, adverse reaction, hypertension etc. tables.  flag the drug tables in your hcpcs books.  
Good luck.  Hope this helps.  Tracey


----------



## pennysueorr (Aug 24, 2010)

Unless the rules have changed, you are given breaks and the time you take for breaks is added to the end of you test. They do need to be kept short but if you have to take a breather or use the ladies room - do so!!!! I found it really helpful to walk away for 5 minutes. I do not know of anyone who can concentrate when they have to pee!
If you know your terminology, anatomy you will do fine in those sections. The reports do take time. Do not be fooled, the short reports can be the hardest!
Good Luck


----------



## terrykeeler (Aug 24, 2010)

You are given 5 hrs 40 minutes from start to finish and that includes breaks if you take them or not.  I took a break one time for about 2 minutes, you can only hope that the bathrooms are close to the exam room.  They also only allow one person at a time to leave the exam room.



pennysueorr said:


> Unless the rules have changed, you are given breaks and the time you take for breaks is added to the end of you test. They do need to be kept short but if you have to take a breather or use the ladies room - do so!!!! I found it really helpful to walk away for 5 minutes. I do not know of anyone who can concentrate when they have to pee!
> If you know your terminology, anatomy you will do fine in those sections. The reports do take time. Do not be fooled, the short reports can be the hardest!
> Good Luck


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 25, 2010)

Tracey Parsons said:


> Here's some tips for passing the exam ( I passed the first time):
> 
> Know your terminology, to allow more time for the long questions you will need to be able to whip through other sections, for me as a nurse, it was this section that I got through quickly.  I used sticky notes to flag my books - for example I had a sticky flag labeled "hand bones" on the page which showed all of the hand bones labeled etc.  I did this for every system etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Tracey,
Thanks for the tips! So we are allowed to have post its in the books to mark sections? If so, that would definitely help! Did you do any of the practice exams the AAPC offers? I have done them, but some people have said they felt the test was way harder and nothing like the practice tests! That gives me some anxiety! 

Heather


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 25, 2010)

tammyt12 said:


> I took the test in June, but I didn't pass it, I'm scheduled for a retake in Sept. I did have my morning coffee and had to waste time going to the bathroom, I also noticed that I took too much time reading reports, I should have looked thru test first to do the quick questions, then back to reports. You have to know your terminology and abbreviations, some of the language used was not familiar to me for what I learned at Everest College. I missed by 6 points, I think I might have passed but I ran out of time and just started filling in bubbles in the mid section of test, since this is where I ended up on. I started with reports, and after 3/4 of the time was used up I decided to go to back of test, which was more easy, then went back to reports and ended up at Path/Rad, this is what I scored only 10% on very low.  There is no breaks, but they added an extra 10min to class to help with bathroom breaks if needed.  I didn't have time to snack, and actually time went fast. It didn't seem like 5hrs and 40min! If you're a fast reader and did good coding, and know your terminology you should do well, I have the practice test also, to me it's harder than real exam. for one you can't mark key words, and cross out wrong answers, it's also much longer than 150 questions. We had 1 person to finish test in 4 hrs, I knew her, but she didn't pass, she missed by 1 point.  I saw another finish after the 5hrs and she passed with a 74, so it's up to you. I think you'll do well! pray for me and I'll pray for you!!



Dang! I think I would be so mad if I only missed by one! I will pray for you too! Fingers crossed! I have two weeks left to study and then we will see! Ahhhh! 
Heather


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips ladies! It will definitely help!


----------



## terrykeeler (Aug 25, 2010)

HKOFOID said:


> Hi Tracey,
> Thanks for the tips! So we are allowed to have post its in the books to mark sections? If so, that would definitely help! Did you do any of the practice exams the AAPC offers? I have done them, but some people have said they felt the test was way harder and nothing like the practice tests! That gives me some anxiety!
> 
> Heather



Tabs marking the sections in the books are fine, I would be careful with anything very large with anything but a word or two written on it as the rules say no loose pages are allowed.  I bought some of the 3M tabs and labeled everything I could think of, it did save me some time in finding things.  I will say again time management is very important, you can't spend too much time on questions.  Browse through the entire test and answer the questions that are easy for you and go back to the more difficult ones.  Also make lots of notes in your books that will help you, just make sure you can find them later.  I used several of the practice exams and for me anyway they didn't replicate the real test in terms of the stress in getting through the 150 questions.


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 26, 2010)

terrykeeler said:


> Tabs marking the sections in the books are fine, I would be careful with anything very large with anything but a word or two written on it as the rules say no loose pages are allowed.  I bought some of the 3M tabs and labeled everything I could think of, it did save me some time in finding things.  I will say again time management is very important, you can't spend too much time on questions.  Browse through the entire test and answer the questions that are easy for you and go back to the more difficult ones.  Also make lots of notes in your books that will help you, just make sure you can find them later.  I used several of the practice exams and for me anyway they didn't replicate the real test in terms of the stress in getting through the 150 questions.



I am going to get some of those tabs then! Thanks for the tips! Can you write on the test they give you, to mark off questions and answers?


----------



## terrykeeler (Aug 26, 2010)

HKOFOID said:


> I am going to get some of those tabs then! Thanks for the tips! Can you write on the test they give you, to mark off questions and answers?



The answer sheet it a separate loose piece of paper not attached to the questions booklet.  They are 'fill in the bubble' type answer sheet with a #2 pencil and yes you can mark off answers as you go but it will be obvious which ones are still blank.  Pretty sure these are graded with a scanner so just be careful to not write near or on the answer bubbles.  You can't have any scratch paper so they recommend you just use the booklet with the questions in it...underline key words, mark out the obvious wrong answers etc... You won't have any time for doodling   Good luck.


----------



## HKOFOID (Aug 26, 2010)

terrykeeler said:


> The answer sheet it a separate loose piece of paper not attached to the questions booklet.  They are 'fill in the bubble' type answer sheet with a #2 pencil and yes you can mark off answers as you go but it will be obvious which ones are still blank.  Pretty sure these are graded with a scanner so just be careful to not write near or on the answer bubbles.  You can't have any scratch paper so they recommend you just use the booklet with the questions in it...underline key words, mark out the obvious wrong answers etc... You won't have any time for doodling   Good luck.



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## HKOFOID (Sep 17, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I PASSED on the first try! I was done in 4 1/2 hours! Thank you to everyone who gave me suggestions for studying and taking the test!


----------



## medicalcoder1 (Sep 18, 2010)

*about question #17 from 2nd part of AAPC practice exam*

If anyone is doing AAPC practice exam 2nd part question#17 
Do you think that correct answer is mult. choice A. and not B?
Since under code 77003 we read the following (Injection of contrast during fluoroscopic guidance and localization 77003 is included in 22526,22527,62263,62264,62267,62270-62282,62310-62319)
   Can anybody explain why correct answer is the B. 62311, 77003 and not A. 62311

Thank you.


----------

